# 'di mo ba alam, puso ko'y nasasaktan



## gloworm

I would like to know what this phrase means, or if it's even correct: 'di mo ba alam, puso ko'y nasasaktan

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## hsannolav

gloworm said:
			
		

> I would like to know what this phrase means, or if it's even correct: 'di mo ba alam, puso ko'y nasasaktan
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


 
'di mo ba alam, puso ko'y nasasaktan
"Don't you know, my heart is hurting."

Is this, by any chance, part of a song? It kinda sounds like it..


----------



## gloworm

Thanks a lot.

And yes, it's from a song..
didn't know it at the time, but i do now ;p


----------

